# Ferguson TO20 starting problem



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

Greetings everyone,
I have a TO20 Ferguson that I have owned for several decades, but recently is giving me fits. It will generally start immediately. I can run it as usual, but if I shut it down, won't even think about starting. Starting today, won't start at all. No clicks, won't do anything if attempting to jump start. Has been super reliable until this. Battery is hot. Won't even do anything if jumping directly to starter. Of course, starts in 15 feet if pulled.
Any clues guys?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmmmm... I wonder if your starter is shot? Or jambed in the flywheel. Either way, that would heat up the battery, I'm sure. You may have to pull the starter and test it on the bench, or it may free up when you remove a couple of bolts. Pay attention to the bolts that come out of the holes, some may be longer than others, so don't mix them up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree with Bill. Might just be wearing out or just now wore out!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

ozbirn said:


> Greetings everyone,
> I have a TO20 Ferguson that I have owned for several decades, but recently is giving me fits. It will generally start immediately. I can run it as usual, but if I shut it down, won't even think about starting. Starting today, won't start at all. No clicks, won't do anything if attempting to jump start. Has been super reliable until this. Battery is hot. Won't even do anything if jumping directly to starter. Of course, starts in 15 feet if pulled.
> Any clues guys?



Remember the mantra;
"Keep em clean, bright and tight."
I would go through your wiring, especially the starting circuit. Remove each connection and clean, sand, polish each one.
Do your grounds too.
Some starters get their ground by contact with the block. If that is how your Fergie is remove the starter and clean where contact is made. None of this costs anything except a little tinker time. Also check your battery cables. Frequently they look fine but the wire is corroded where it enters the connector.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The TO20 has that big a push button starter switch with the cable from the battery to that switch, then a second cable from that switch to the starter motor. Check that switch to be sure it is making contact. They wear out and no power will reach the starter itself.


----------



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Hmmmm... I wonder if your starter is shot? Or jambed in the flywheel. Either way, that would heat up the battery, I'm sure. You may have to pull the starter and test it on the bench, or it may free up when you remove a couple of bolts. Pay attention to the bolts that come out of the holes, some may be longer than others, so don't mix them up.


Forgot to mention......I replaced the starter about a month ago. (Still doesn't mean it could be bad, though) I just Googled how to replace the starter switch and will try that if it will ever stop raining!


----------



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

Ultradog said:


> Remember the mantra;
> "Keep em clean, bright and tight."
> I would go through your wiring, especially the starting circuit. Remove each connection and clean, sand, polish each one.
> Do your grounds too.
> Some starters get their ground by contact with the block. If that is how your Fergie is remove the starter and clean where contact is made. None of this costs anything except a little tinker time. Also check your battery cables. Frequently they look fine but the wire is corroded where it enters the connector.


Always great advice, but I did all that. All contacts shiny. Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have a TO20, you have this starter switch, and press it with your foot. The internal contacts fail. Short across the lugs and see if the starter engages. Just be sure the tractor is in neutral. I see guys replace starters, key switches, batteries, and a partridge in a pear tree when it is this 20 dollar switch.


----------



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

RC Wells said:


> The TO20 has that big a push button starter switch with the cable from the battery to that switch, then a second cable from that switch to the starter motor. Check that switch to be sure it is making contact. They wear out and no power will reach the starter itself.


My 20 starts by pushing the gear shift lever to the upper right corner of the shift pattern. The starter switch is under the shift lever plate.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Same switch, just that by now most owners have moved the switch so it is easier to replace.


----------



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

RC Wells said:


> Same switch, just that by now most owners have moved the switch so it is easier to replace.


Good advice folks. Will try in the a.m.
Thanks for the input. Will post results, good or bad.


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

The TO-20 starter Switch has an adjustment on it, loosen the bolts holding it under the battery box and slide it forward as far as it will easily go and re-tighten the bolts. If it is to far back, when you push the gearshift it will not go far enough to make contact inside the switch.


----------



## richard 48 (Jul 15, 2018)

if that does"t work should do load test on battery to make sure cell plates aren't shorting out !


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

I would start with Ultradog's suggestion. I have several older tractors that have the ground wires connected to the block or another similar locations. The ground probably needs cleaned anyhow so that's a good starting point...Check the ground cable or strap as well.


----------



## Stewart57 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm brand new to this forum and so far really like what I'm seeing. Good bunch of people. I'm not quite certain I understand one detail of the problem. Is it only an issue when the tractor has been run and is still hot/warm or is it also a problem now, a day later when it is cold?
Assuming just when hot then I would think it's an issue with an electrical connection or function which could be corrosion in a wire or contacts in the starter switch if it is getting warm. If not then that adjustment of the starter switch position sounds like a good place to look.
The hot battery is still a concern for me as well IF the starter isn't getting stuck as suggested earlier. I'm wondering if the voltage regulator could be bad and over charging it?
I hope you get this figured out soon and doesn't cost you anything but time.


----------



## ozbirn (Jan 1, 2014)

Stewart57 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm brand new to this forum and so far really like what I'm seeing. Good bunch of people. I'm not quite certain I understand one detail of the problem. Is it only an issue when the tractor has been run and is still hot/warm or is it also a problem now, a day later when it is cold?
> Assuming just when hot then I would think it's an issue with an electrical connection or function which could be corrosion in a wire or contacts in the starter switch if it is getting warm. If not then that adjustment of the starter switch position sounds like a good place to look.
> The hot battery is still a concern for me as well IF the starter isn't getting stuck as suggested earlier. I'm wondering if the voltage regulator could be bad and over charging it?
> I hope you get this figured out soon and doesn't cost you anything but time.


Well, I got the problem figured out. I bought a new starter about a month ago. Decided to examine it closer. Seems the problem the whole time was one of the bolts was stripped holding the internal main shaft, and was randomly wiggling just enough to cause the alignment of the contacts to be off. Replaced the bolt, and all is well. 

Thanks for all the input!


----------

